# Thanksgiving gathering....



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Went Tuesday night for a few hours looking for something to supplement the Turkey and Ham. Still a few around.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Well there's still a few around How did the water look


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Would be clear for 20 minutes or so then murky. Never figured out why... For the most part is was pretty good. Full moon made the fish spooky.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

can u find the flounder wasnt to hard for me


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

like it!!!!!!!!!


----------

